# How much does chocolate weigh?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I came across a recipe that icludes a pound of chocolate and also 2 cups of chocolate. I'd like to make some adjustments to the recipe and ingredient list, and it would be helpful to know what the conversion of pounds to cups of chocolate is. If it helps, the cup measurement is for chocolate chips and the pounds in the recipe are for bar chocolate.

Thanks for any help.

shel


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

How much does chocolate weigh??? It depends if its on my hips or in a measuring cup :crazy: 

The direct answer to your question is I'm not sure. BUT if you have a bag of chocolate chips, see what the weight is and then pour into a measuring cup. Wouldn't that give you a fairly accurate measure?


----------



## ajoe (Jan 14, 2008)

According to the Salter Conversion Chart:

1 cup chocolate chips = 6 ounces.

1 cup of cocoa = 3.25 ounces.

I can find one web source that shows:

melted chocolate at 240 grams per cup, 1.9 cups per pound.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

I don't have a bag of chocochips - never use 'em, either, and it's a longish drive to the nearest store that carries them, so it seemed like a good idea to ask the experts. However, you're right in your technique for determining the weight..

shel


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

My 12 oz bag of chips comes in at dry measurement... 1 1/2 cups


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

That's a pretty dangerous question, because it all depends on how big the chips/chunks/buttons are. Obviously the larger the chip/chunk/whatever, the more space it will take up, and of course the more empty space it will have in between the chips/chunks.

It's no secret that I'm a big fan of measuring by weight, but in many N. American magazines, including ones like "Chocolatier", all the ingredients are given in volume--EXCEPT chocolate....


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

In baking, the exact amount of chocolate rarely makes a difference, especially when you're talking roughly 2lbs.


----------

